# Dried SRP/wax stains on trim



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

As per the thread title basically, what can I use to remove them?

So far I've tried AG Fast Glass cleaner as by suggested AG and tried Daisy APC but nothing is shifting it.

Any suggestions? 

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

:thumb:Some members recommend an eraser so possibly worth a try or for exterior plastic trim a magic sponge might work. Let us know the outcome


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Pencil eraser does work well, good luck. :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Pencil eraser is what I've always used with great success 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Neighbour has used their new bumper and trim dressing and this worked for him - have read some people say it doesn't clear it away, just masks it, but it seems to have removed it for him and brought the trim up nice :thumb:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Neighbour has used their new bumper and trim dressing and this worked for him - have read some people say it doesn't clear it away, just masks it, but it seems to have removed it for him and brought the trim up nice :thumb:


Yeah I've used that but it only masked it for me.

I'll try the eraser method though that was suggested.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Try peanut butter, 'on a small section first' the oils dissolve the 'wax'.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A magic sponge with some apc do not touch the paint....then trim product.

John Tht.

Jim @#whitedetails showed this technique in a recent Vlog.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I've read peanut butter a few times in different places, but if that works because of the oil then surely groundnut oil should work?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Go careful with magic sponges, they are quite abrasive. An ipa based glass cleaner works well. As with most cleaning, it is often better to use a chemical cleaner before resorting to abrasives such as magic sponges or pencil erasers.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

66Rob said:


> Try peanut butter, 'on a small section first' the oils dissolve the 'wax'.


I think the wife would object to me using her peanut butter on my car!:lol:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol:

Give it a go (shh don't tell her :wave, it does work..


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

66Rob said:


> :lol:
> 
> Give it a go (shh don't tell her :wave, it does work..


Are we talking crunchy or smooth? :lol:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

iCraig said:


> Are we talking crunchy or smooth? :lol:


Is that wives or peanut butter? :doublesho


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

iCraig said:


> Are we talking crunchy or smooth? :lol:





pxr5 said:


> Is that wives or peanut butter? :doublesho


:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

G3Pro multi cleaner ! 

spray leave to dwell then agitate with a stiff brush.


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

APC for plastic or Adams Tyre/Rubber cleaner for window rubber type trim.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Intensive Tar Remover on a microfibre, scrub the area, that will do it. That will definitely do it.


----------

